# 轻寝忧 轻阊砦砩 > 沅氏 卿涎擎 琼锨彐 後勤软 轻阊砦 >  >  轻禹彦 轻星薯 彷碚 轻谔(轻汜)

## yassirali66

*轻怯 : 蓓蔗 轻谔 禹湘 薯 

沅 沔轻硐 阆礓 哝妊 惹嵛沿驺 韧秧 

彐 轻吻阌 软 窃耷铃 沔禹嶷 後释秧 轻韧亚骓- 陀- 轻言硐- 阃阆 

轻阊峭 轻授犴沩 : 哝妊 轻滔硐 轻侨氏瞧砩- 哝妊 轻瓦驺砩 轻闶嬗厣 颓犴丘 授演 茹涎由 轻藻硐 谒闱 陀 峭阆 轻仍硌 

轻徂 : 哝秧 媲蒯掊 卺礤 媲嵯 薯沅丘 柔勤 轻阊砦 蓓蔗 哝秧 


卿帚 彷秧 哝妊 谇 1993 沅 亚蓉 轻沅收 冗嫒 孢卿 扪砣丘 沅 轻舒揄  徜窍 妊 媲萄 阙 谙 氏秧惹 裴 卿 轻俏媲 柔轻 媸翘 轻友 玩崆 阌茄  徜窍 哝妊.. 

*

----------


## yassirali66

*茄耷 媲涮且鞘 揄怯砩

 犹 轻谔 轻卿糖翼 颓葆 汜砹 惹崆涮且鞘 卺 阌茄 淝享 轻阊砦 媲徙涫稳  轻尕漤 蒉 怯守勤 吾轻 菔焉 嫣硪 卿 碇 日闶 骓珍 是秧吻 谘碇 嫜鱼  徭蜕 邮绒 後锰砬.

 卿糖仪 阙 轻沅饰

 忧邈 仍哚 萸卺 蓓 遮嫦 轻沅饰 轻尕漤 轻 溴瞧砬 蓉驷 轻谘 惹徇骓  媸障 闾沔谑 蓓 崛淝 惹彷嬉 卺 沔秧是漤 媲嵴驺轻 媲崾谇厢 阙 崛淝  媲脱 轻谔 酸撬 清锨 蓓 逍 轻收蓓鞘 撬淝 蓓 阊沩 轻真闱 媲崴轻 蓓  轻阊沆 轻沔秧是漤.

 




 配糖仪叔 阙 轻阊砦

 娃 阙 轻阊砦 轻萱 热劓嵘 轻湘秧 轻沣是 酸撬 阊鞘 卺 轻舒轻 勤媲 99-2000-2001-2002..

 轻萱 热劓嵘 呙 轻渔锨 勤媲 2001-2005-2006.

 轻萱 柔奕 轻逑禽 蓓 蓉驷 轻沣是 阊薯: 谇 1999 妊枕 7 清锨 孚倾 2005 妊枕 19 逑萸.

 逑禽 轻捭 蓓 轻轻蓓 轻滔硐 妊枕 5 清锨.

 逑禽 轻渔锨 日嫜 阖徂 蓓 蓉驷鞘 轻卿享 轻禽秧揄 妊枕 12 逑萸.

 峭瘦 阙 毅崆棋 扔提 吻 沅 轻逡瞧 蓓 13 闳茄巧 禽秧揄 嶷仁 惹邮窍 轻阊砦 倾倾 哚 沅:

 - 匀侨 柔嬉锨.. 萸 轻阊砦 2/ 蛰

 - 轻清犴 轻阏秧.. 萸 轻阊砦 3/1

 - 蓓崆 轻礞垆享.. 萸 轻阊砦 2/1

 - 咔滏 砬驿享 轻咔沩焰漤 .. 萸 轻阊砦 4/蛰

 - 扪礓 容徭 .. 萸 轻阊砦 1/蛰

 - 礞舆禽 阆墼扪 .. 萸 轻阊砦 3/蛰

 - 轻戕擎犴 轻谘 .. 萸 轻阊砦 3/1

 - 秧蓓漤 .. 萸 轻阊砦 2/蛰

 - 惹闱哝 轻闱犴 .. 萸 轻阊砦 3/蛰

 - 忧涫 徭孺孺 轻咪坻犴 .. 萸 轻阊砦 2/1

 - 轻挢 轻试窍 .. 萸 轻阊砦 5/蛰

 - 轻葬 轻桃瞧秧 .. 萸 轻阊砦3/蛰.

 泌窍 轻阊砦 轻 轻卿收茄鞘 吻烟 茄皱 融 垌侨 谠焉 勤媲 嫘徇 惹彷嬉 卺  闳轻 屙焰 轻礞垆享 2/1 孚犰 惹嫜 享溷嬉 轻仪闳 2/1.. 硇哐 娩 挛  卿收茄 後阊砦 吻烟 茄皱 娃掊 轻阊砦 咔 蓓 轻谇 1990 阡香 萸 卺  轻辙嫜 轻犴软 3/蛰.
*

----------


## 冗亚骒

*媲後 砬友 响 卿糖仪 後谔 崆 礓哐迩 氵侨
                        	*

----------


## 侨 亚闱

*轻谔 驷 谔
                        	*

----------


## 啼嫒

*唔 兽驷 俏 卿收茄 後阊砦 吻烟 茄皱 咔 卺 轻辙嫜 轻犴褥 1990 峭淝 闱坩蠕 轻菅磙 轻擎垆响 蒽 茄皱 轻愉 轻萸 儒陷 轻亚歪 琼锨彐
                        	*

----------


## 阊砦侨 哂崆骓

*驿翼 卺磉 涨腿 勤犰 犹 叔享蓓 蓓 轻沣是 茹瞧 媲讶谏 逑 闱郧 轻徨 嗜茄 轻徨 讶淝 硪硐
*

----------


## yassirali66

*





 轻阍茄呱 轻谜犴 呤仁 孺怯厣 阊砦侨 哂崆骓
					

驿翼 卺磉 涨腿 勤犰 犹 叔享蓓 蓓 轻沣是 茹瞧 媲讶谏 逑 闱郧 轻徨 嗜茄 轻徨 讶淝 硪硐



涨腿 勤犰 犹 叔享蓓 蓓 轻沣是 茹瞧 媲讶谏 逑 闱郧 轻徨
*

----------


## Deimos

*彐 阡媲 後抒硪 .. 阡媲 後瘦严 .. 雾 闱 娩倘 轻汜勤 轻渔锨漤 .. 嬗碣 糜劓焉 蓓 谇徙 轻阌氏硌 ...
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*





 轻阍茄呱 轻谜犴 呤仁 孺怯厣 冗亚骒
					

媲後 砬友 响 卿糖仪 後谔 崆 礓哐迩 氵侨



障奘 媲後...
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*





 轻阍茄呱 轻谜犴 呤仁 孺怯厣 侨 亚闱
					

轻谔 驷 谔









 轻阍茄呱 轻谜犴 呤仁 孺怯厣 啼嫒
					

唔 兽驷 俏 卿收茄 後阊砦 吻烟 茄皱 咔 卺 轻辙嫜 轻犴褥 1990 峭淝 闱坩蠕 轻菅磙 轻擎垆响 蒽 茄皱 轻愉 轻萸 儒陷 轻亚歪 琼锨彐



赃亚 卺 轻阊嫜
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد العزيز24
					

هو عنوان للتميز .. عنوان للتفرد .. خير ما أنجبت الملاعب السودانية .. وسيظل أسطورة في عالم المستديرة ...



يعجبني ما سطره قلمك.......
                        	*

----------


## سارق الفرح

*واصل من غير فواصل 


اجمل ما فى سيرة العجب قصة  توقيعه للمريخ
*

----------


## minoalmre5

*فيصل عجب سيدو (الذهب لا يصدأ) افضل  اربعه  لعيبة في العالم انا شفتهم....ميسي و زيدان ورنالدو و فيصل عجب سيدو وسيد سيدا وسيد اي زول مامقتنع
*

----------


## yassirali66

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سارق الفرح
					

واصل من غير فواصل 


اجمل ما فى سيرة العجب قصة  توقيعه للمريخ



ستاتيك تباعا
                        	*

----------


## الافريقي

*عبر هذه السيرة العطرة نهنئ اخوانا فى كوبر لهذه الهدية الرائعة وعقبال مزيد من الهداية :ANSmile06:
*

----------


## yassirali66

*مبروووووووووووووووووك
                        	*

----------

